# PCIe M.2 SSD and FBSD 12.1 on memstick



## regisr (Sep 6, 2020)

hello!

I have a PC with a SSD on PCIe M.2 connector. I try to boot with a memstick (or mini-memstick) with FreeBSD 12.1 (I tried 12.0 too) .
The boot loader detect the disk and the partition.
But when booting (without Xorg, option 2) domes do not report the device. There is not on /dev (da*, nvd* ...)
If I try to load nvm.ko or name.ko ... there are already loaded ( as nvd.1 / nvme.1 ).
May be you can know how to access to the disk? It is not to install , only to mount or do a dd...

In dmesg (few lines):
ahci0 detected 1 nvme remapped device
ahci Intel ... SATA controler
nvme0 at channel 16 on ahci0
nvme0 attach returned 6

Regis


----------

